# Soldier Creek to Current Creek 5/15



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

From my twin, " Got up to the Soldier Creek Dam by 9am. Threw out my black blue fox spinner with no luck. Switched to gold and caught a 12 inch Rainbow. After fishing various locations around the dam with no luck I decided to head up to Current Creek Reservoir. Showed up at the dam around noon. Put a nightcrawler on my gold blue fox size 2 and caught a 16 inch Cutt off the first cast. After catching and releasing several more cutts I managed to hook into a 17 inch Rainbow and the biggest cutt of the day.... a fat 18 incher. With my limit full I kept fishing on. Then it happened, I landed a 16 inch Tiger Trout. I decided (like a dam fool in retrospect) to keep the Tiger and throw my line out for just one more fish before heading back to SLC. Little did I know but an Undercover Detective was observing the whole show from a seperate shore and came to to issue me a ticket for keeping one fish over the limit.....what can I say, I went a little crazy when I caught the big Tiger Trout. While the detective took pictures of my catch he told me I could fish on. As luck would have it the fish went crazy while he was writing out the paper work and I mangage to land a 19 inch Tiger Trout, which was of course released. The detective let me keep 4 fish and when I asked how pricey the ticket would be he told me it could be as high as $500.00 and he was not alllowed to say anymore than that. The days catch at Current Creek was 13 Cutts, 2 Tigers and 1 Rainbow. Somtimes the difference between fishing at a reservoir and catching at a reservoir is all about location, location, location."


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I kept waiting for the good part...when your twin_ did _receive a ticket.

Too bad...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

As we are unemployed there is no good part to this. Anybody ever paid this fee before?


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I am surprised that he was told he could continue fishing. Not very ethical IMHO to continue fishing when you have already been ticketed for over-harvesting and when there is a good chance that as you catch more fish, you'll have a bad bleeder that will die. (at least 1)

Nice work by the officer for issuing the citation.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> I am surprised that he was told he could continue fishing. Not very ethical IMHO to continue fishing when you have already been ticketed for over-harvesting and when there is a good chance that as you catch more fish, you'll have a bad bleeder that will die. (at least 1)
> 
> Nice work by the officer for issuing the citation.


The law allows you to keep fishing after catching (and keeping) a limit of fish. Not necessarily ethical, but it is legal. The ranger can't stop you from fishing unless he has reason to take away your license.

And yes, your brother did deserve the ticket. The question I have, is "why the hell would you knowingly break the law when you know you have no way of paying the ticket?" For one fish more, he'll likely have to skip several trips to afford the ticket. He got what he deserved for sure.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Got to say I agree with Chaser, the ticket was well deserved. I guess if you have the money to go on the fishing trips, then knowingly break the law you will find a way to pay the ticket.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

FC2Tuber said:


> I am surprised that he was told he could continue fishing. Not very ethical IMHO to continue fishing when you have already been ticketed for over-harvesting and when there is a good chance that as you catch more fish, you'll have a bad bleeder that will die. (at least 1)
> 
> Nice work by the officer for issuing the citation.


From my twin, "your right FC2Tuber, the officer was just doing his job but admit it....if you were having one of the best fishing days, as well as one of the most expensive fishing days of your life, I am pretty sure you would keep fishing on as well, and FYI, all the fish I released afterwards were released unharmed (I even took off the bait off my spinner). Even the officer said himself, "there is nothing illegal about fishing on today, tomorrow and for the rest of your life." Obviously I will not let this type of incident happen ever again, but I am not going to stop fishing.....to me fishing is a way of life and it is going to take more than a ticket to stop me from getting out there. This was the first time I have taken over my limit (by 1 fish) and I will hope that some of you fisherman wil be mature and not hold an incident like this over my head. Come on, we have ALL done something illegal fishing before and those who were caught likely learned their lesson.....I for one have."
See you guys on the water 
-Trevor-

As you can see he is my evil twin.
Thanks fish huggers! -BaHa!-


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

300MAG said:


> Got to say I agree with Chaser, the ticket was well deserved. I guess if you have the money to go on the fishing trips, then knowingly break the law you will find a way to pay the ticket.


Not with a recently blown out knee! We all know gas prices are high enough and the fees to get to these places is expensive enough. Glad to see some are not worried about money as much as we are.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey this is a good story I love it twin guy. I feel for your ticket believe me i do. your gona catch a wrath of satan from the other members belive me some are gona laugh... i really laughed and them some will say glad you got a ticket. i kinda thought that myself to but hey still a killer report. your leaving a bunch of them and they are all pretty good details and such hope you dont let anyone get to you and ya better keep the reports coming. 

it really sounds like a epic day of fishing I had fun Friday I know that but no tigers or bows of any size but that one lone cut that was over 20 and fat. thanks a ton for posting a good one you made my monday. o-||


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A good lesson learned.
Always stop keepimg your fish at one under the limit.
This way you have room for that special fish or the one that couldn't swim away and still be within the law.
Too bad that you chose to keep over your limit.
This will be a good lesson for the future. 
Also by braving up and posting about it you are teaching others about fishing ethics and consequences.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah pretty brave to come on here and post it.
Stupid thing to do and a citation well deserved.
Good report though!


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, why keep the 5th fish. As you said you're "unemployed" so I doubt you're mounting it. What's the motivation? bragging rights, more food........
I've kept a limit of fish before so I'm not ragging on keeping fish, I'm just wondering why you had to keep one more? 

p.s. if you say food you're full of crap. You can buy food for far less than the cost of catching it.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

if a ATM machine was spitting out money and you just happend to be right there would you keep 10.00 or 1000.00 if it was me any knowbody was around I woudl keep a 1000. some or half might be honest and turn it in if it was someone elses then i would do the right thing but hey the guy made a mistake, he said he did said he regrets it does everyone half to rub it in for god sake. and what if he did keep it for food wouldnt you feel like a ass hole. i am sure twin dont want me sticking up or fighting his battles but this gets me going quick. chill out like everyone who says something has done nothing wrong and act like you never will you are all full of crap. bet know one speeds either till you get caught same freaking thing now get over it. this guy produces more good reports than half of the ones on here probably including me so I like twin and his reports. for the rest of you holier than thou people lets say something to his fishign report not continue to chastise him for his mistake.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We have said all there is to say about this topic.


----------

